# SPAM Posts



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

I thought you guys change forum software because of security,

For the last week, your forum has turned into a spam haven.

Between that and getting 40 email notifications for one thread.

I say this software sucks.

Oh, I forgot that the calendar that has no reminder setting.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

While I agree a reminder in the Calendar would be fantastic, I haven't received any Spam.

Email notifications? I select the threads I want notification on and how often.

Not sure what you're referring too, but I guess if someone selected "Auto Follow Topics" and selected Immediate Emails, they would get a lot of emails in an active thread. But that is something that can be changed in Profile settings.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Spam in threads I think. I just saw one in the DirecTV general forum in the future recordings thread.

Spam is a big issue overall. You have to find a balance between making it too difficult for spammers to post but not hard for real people to sign up and post.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

We are looking into the spam. Please let us know what thread gave you 40 email notifications so we can look into it. Is it from one thread or from all of the threads you subscribe to?

Thanks.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

BTW, there is a report button on every post. If you notice spam, please hit the report button and we'll take care of it.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I've reported a few spams today, and they were vaporized quickly. Never a spam e-mail, but then I don't choose to get email notifications.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

We try and keep on top of spam, but since it can happen at any time it is always helpful for forum members to report spam when you see it. If you are subscribed to a thread where the spam hits, I could imagine getting an email for that.

As already mentioned, it is a delicate balancing act to try and stop spam without preventing new members to jump into discussions. There are some restrictions in place on many areas... but if we restricted new users from posts entirely (which would be the only way to 100% fight spam) then we would be discouraging new members.

I think we do a pretty good job of catching spam as soon as it is reported, and many times we are already catching and removing posts as the reports are coming in.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I just report it and move on. It's going to happen everywhere no matter what. You guys keep up with it pretty darn good
IMHO.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Scott Kocourek said:


> We are looking into the spam. Please let us know what thread gave you 40 email notifications so we can look into it. Is it from one thread or from all of the threads you subscribe to?
> 
> Thanks.


_Long time DirecTV customer moving to FiOS and TiVo_ - every post generated an email notification.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Laxguy said:


> I've reported a few spams today, and they were vaporized quickly. Never a spam e-mail, but then I don't choose to get email notifications.


I do have email notification of new threads in certain forums. Until last week, spam was rare, but recently there been several per day.


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

> I say this software sucks.


Kind of a mean thing to say.... I love IPB..... Another site Im on is being hit like crazy lately running VBB! Many spammers registering EVERYDAY!!!! (Thankfully all new members are on MODERATION so thier crap isnt seen anyway)


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Dude111 said:


> Kind of a mean thing to say.... I love IPB..... Another site Im on is being hit like crazy lately running VBB! Many spammers registering EVERYDAY!!!! (Thankfully all new members are on MODERATION so thier crap isnt seen anyway)


But as a user and not an owner of this forum, I can only comment on how it is on my end.

BTW, I run several forums and I have spammers under control.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Thank you for your sincere and heartfelt concern.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Drucifer said:


> BTW, I run several forums and I have spammers under control.


What forums do you run? 

I used to moderate a forum, but I didn't have to deal with anything this visited.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Drucifer said:


> But as a user and not an owner of this forum, I can only comment on how it is on my end.
> 
> BTW, I run several forums and I have spammers under control.


Do you have any actual suggestions on how to improve the forum based on your experience?


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Do you have any actual suggestions on how to improve the forum based on your experience?


I block their ISP address. Which for my forums been 80% China, 15% for Pakistan & India, & Eastern Europe. It the real person, and not the bots, that can still get by auto-spam settings. But the humans always fail the registration info they MUST supply before they're approve to post.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Alan Gordon said:


> What forums do you run?
> 
> I used to moderate a forum, but I didn't have to deal with anything this visited.


Mets Paradise, which is a vBulletin board,

The other are different Yahoo Groups for model railroading. Stopping spam on those is different. The only time span gets thru on Yahoo is when a members gets hacked. And members get hacked when they open links in emails.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Drucifer said:


> The other are different Yahoo Groups for model railroading. Stopping spam on those is different. The only time span gets thru on Yahoo is when a members gets hacked. And members get hacked when they open links in emails.


Somehow I read that line as "When you have cable you open links in emails. When you open links in emails your Yahoo email gets hacked. When your Yahoo email gets hacked you spam Yahoo Groups. When you spam Yahoo Groups you get banned from Yahoo Groups. Don't get banned from Yahoo Groups."


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

!rolling


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

We do block spam as much as we can as you clearly have seen. When floods happen, they can happen. As you yourself said, it was not until last week that this really started. Just an FYI...The Spam detection system was down as it is fee based and I never seen the renewal invoice. (Yes, we pay to have great spam protection for this site.)

In any case...we do block by entire countries that would really have no need to be on the site.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Wow! Those seem to me almost unbelievable! (Though I am not doubting the stats one bit.)


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

> We do block spam as much as we can as you clearly have seen.


Its not your fault Dave,its getting worse and worse..........

I couldnt see your pictures,they wanted me to login to admin_cp to view them.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

David Bott said:


> We do block spam as much as we can as you clearly have seen. When floods happen, they can happen. As you yourself said, it was not until last week that this really started. Just an FYI...The Spam detection system was down as it is fee based and I never seen the renewal invoice. (Yes, we pay to have great spam protection for this site.)
> 
> In any case...we do block by entire countries that would really have no need to be on the site.


Why does this list not surprise me.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Dude111 said:


> Its not your fault Dave,its getting worse and worse.


I haven't seen a shred of spam in a week. 
Dude: Are you reporting it? - To Mods, not just by posts or PM to DB.


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

There is something strange going on in this thread, when I open it I get the login box for the admin cp. While the box is shown the reply field is not shown, when I cancel the login the reply box displays Very strange


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

I edited the thread as it seems my cut and paste was from an admin area and was calling images from the admin area. Opps.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

longrider said:


> There is something strange going on in this thread, when I open it I get the login box for the admin cp. While the box is shown the reply field is not shown, when I cancel the login the reply box displays Very strange


I experienced the same thing when I posted.



David Bott said:


> I edited the thread as it seems my cut and paste was from an admin area and was calling images from the admin area. Opps.


Thanks for explaining.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Laxguy said:


> *I haven't seen a shred of spam in a week.*
> Dude: Are you reporting it? - To Mods, not just by posts or PM to DB.


Same here.


----------

